# Whos ur favorite nuggets player?



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

whos ur fav nuggets this current year?and who do u think should be the Mvp of the team?


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Favorite Nugget 
Mark Pope He is hilarious
MVP
George Karl


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Favourite Nugget, Kenyon Martin, he is just so gangsta.

MVP, George Karl. C-O-T-Y!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Earl "The squirell" Boykins baby


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

My favorite Nugget is Carmelo Anthony. It's because of him I started following the Nuggets.


----------



## KG_Styles (Apr 7, 2005)

probably earl, melo, or kmart


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Marcus Camby


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

favorite player - kmart when he's healthy

mvp - definitely marcus camby when he's healthy. we fall apart without him. a lesser version of the "duncan-less" spurs


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Kenyon Martin

That guy is sick! ---when at full strength.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Like Kunlun, I became a Nuggets fan because of Melo. But I just love watchin Dre play when he's on top of his game, and Earl is just a blast to watch. I've got 8 inches on the man and he's still among the best 6th men in the NBA. MVP is a tough one though, it's a 10 deep rotation and different guys step up during different games. Keep in mind we've got 6 guys who have scored at least 30 in an NBA game (5 without Person).


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Carmelo and Boykins. 

Carmelo brought a grip of fans to Denver.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

you gotta like the whole team

earl boykins brings heart and dedication and he is amazing

carmello of course is the leader of the team

k-mart...strength 100% he is s-i-c-k

camby is the big man that gets the boards and does damage in the paint

oh and george karl...hes god


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Favorite: K-Mart!!

MVP: George Karl


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Camby, although Miller is a close second with the way he's been playing lately. Actually, there are a lot of players on this team to like--Najera, Buckner, Martin, Nene...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I like DerMarr Johnson...I am rooting for him to succeed.*


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

kenyon Martin


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

master8492 said:


> Kenyon Martin
> 
> That guy is sick! ---when at full strength.


 yes, Thank you ...........K-mart is the best. Enjoy his game


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I really love Dermarr Johnson, he is just so cool! But I also like K-Mart and Carmelo!


----------



## momocult45 (Apr 16, 2005)

favorite nugget and by far the most exciting=kenyon martin
mvp= george carl
most improved= dermarr johnson


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

fav player big earl boykins

MVP george karl


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Favorite player is Carmelo Anthony hands down. So much potential! One part of his game I think should improve is his free throw shooting. he should should around 80 - 82 percent. ALso his defense needs to continue to get better. But I love his drives to the hoop and jump shot.

The mvp for this team has to be Marcus Camby. He holds down the paint on defense. Block Party! A great rebounder. And is a very good scorer.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Easily Earl Boykins!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------

